# Smoking at Work!!



## Jmizzi78 (Dec 9, 2011)

This is me catching a Cigar at work.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice you can get one in while working!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

nice Jason. Welcome to Puff! Good to see another Philly BOTL on here (I'm from Philly just living in Indiana). What are you smoking in that pic?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Smoking while working is a great thing. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

Very Lucky Jason..... I am envious. In Illinois not only can you not smoke at work, you cannot smoke within 15 feet of any entrance to a building.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Being a woman, I'm a little touchy about being seen smoking a cigar in public especially since I despise teeny-skinny smokes. And the whole time my heart really goes out to the poor cigarette smokers having to put on hats, scarves, coats, gloves, etc. to go outside for a nicotine break. I can't stand cigarette smoke, but I really feel for those poor shlubs having to go through such. They really could provide an indoor smoking section off to itself you know :idea::smokin:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

good deal. next question, can you also enjoy a Leinenkugel while working too?


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, a Leiny with that smoke.


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm truly envious of that picture. I work in a stuffy office where that would be the last thing to be tolerated. I've managed to get a few sticks in at work but they felt rushed and I was outside with all the cigarette smokers, takes a lot of the enjoyment out of it. I do have the option of heading over to a B&M that has a nice area to grab a smoke, done that a few times. That is quite a bit more effort than just lighting up right on the job. Getting a good smoke in at work is a great way to break up the day a bit and make everything a bit nicer.


----------

